# Japanese model gets off thanks to large breasts



## Big Don (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...o large breasts | Metro.co.uk&content=&lng=enhttp://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...o large breasts | Metro.co.uk&content=&lng=enhttp://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...o large breasts | Metro.co.uk&content=&lng=en 
*Japanese model gets off thanks to large breasts*

4th March, 2008 Metro.co.uk EXCERPT:A bikini model in Japan has been cleared of property destruction after an appeal court heard that her large breasts meant she couldn't have committed the crime.
     Serena Kozakura  her professional name  was convicted in 2007 of kicking a hole in a man's door and crawling inside, supposedly because she was angry that he was with another woman.
     However, in her defence, her counsel asked the court to compare the size of the hole in the door with Kozakura's 110cm bust  and suggested that she couldn't possibly have made it through the gap. Kozakura maintains that the man made the hole himself.
END EXCERPT
Also, a contender for Headline of the week!
If the boobs don't fit, you must acquit...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2010)

:lol:

Reminds me of an ex of mine from my days as a biker.  All she had to do, if stopped for some 'moving violation' or other, was unzip her leather jacket and talk softly and police would let her go with a warning .

Oddly, I never got the same courtesy


----------



## David43515 (Mar 16, 2010)

I remember that story when it first came out. If I were the judge I think I would have wanted plenty of time to, ah ,personally familiarize myself with all the evidence before I rendered a verdict.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.goteenforums.com/forums/img.cgi?i=56208

pic. non-nude.


----------



## grydth (Mar 16, 2010)

She looks innocent to me.  :angel:


----------



## Carol (Mar 16, 2010)

When I saw the headline, I was wondering if this should have been in AfterDark.


----------

